# Tracking Keywords



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

*Software for Tracking Keywords*

Anybody have a recommendation for a (downloadable, preferably) software to track rankings for different keywords? I know I've seen one mentioned before but can't find the thread/post.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> Anybody have a recommendation for a (downloadable, preferably) software to track rankings for different keywords? I know I've seen one mentioned before but can't find the thread/post.


https://blog.kissmetrics.com/5-alternatives-keyword-not-provided


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Sorry, guess I should have been more clear. I was looking for a software to track where my site ranks for certain search terms in google. I found a software called cuterank that works decently so far.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Hines Painting said:


> Sorry, guess I should have been more clear. I was looking for a software to track where my site ranks for certain search terms in google. I found a software called cuterank that works decently so far.


Have you looked at Google Webmaster Tools?


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

RCP said:


> Have you looked at Google Webmaster Tools?


Ya, I wanted something I don't have to log into to examine. And it doesn't have the exact data I'm looking for. I'm going to spend some time tweaking some things on my site and I want to see how they affect my rankings in the serp's.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Ck this thread out http://www.painttalk.com/f23/cool-tool-check-your-ranking-29819


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Mac clear some space in ur pm inbox plz


----------

